# What Did Santa Bring for Your HT?



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

So, what did Santa bring for your home theater?

Rudolf guided ole Santa by Solid Signal and brought me three shiny new DirecTV HR24-100 DVRs to replace my old HR20-700 DVRs. Santa knew that I had been a really good boy and that I would enjoy the speedy operation of the new HR24s. 

Thank you, Santa, and HO HO HO.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Floyd's Toole's Sound Reproduction: Loudspeakers and Rooms... Lawrence of Arabia BD... And the Apocalypse Now BD collection!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing. :sad:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Best Buy gift card for $100 which means more Blu-ray's.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Also a Springfield XD-9 to protect the HT.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> So, what did Santa bring for your home theater?
> 
> Rudolf guided ole Santa by Solid Signal and brought me three shiny new DirecTV HR24-100 DVRs to replace my old HR20-700 DVRs. Santa knew that I had been a really good boy and that I would enjoy the speedy operation of the new HR24s.
> 
> Thank you, Santa, and HO HO HO.





27dnast said:


> Floyd's Toole's Sound Reproduction: Loudspeakers and Rooms... Lawrence of Arabia BD... And the Apocalypse Now BD collection!


Very nice!

My HT will see:

Total Recall BD
The Bourne Legacy BD
James Bond Collection BD
Master Handbook of Acoustics Fourth Edition
Sound System Engineering
PSA XS30 sub


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Santa arrived early for me this year (as in the beginning of the month) bearing gifts from Definitive Technology:

1 ProCenter 2000
4 ProMonitor 1000's
1 ProSub 1000

The "bestest" Christmas gift ever! Too bad Santa stuck me with the credit card bill. I remember him being much more generous in my younger years.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

nothing:crying:. Keeping an eye on the HTS classified among others, one enthusiast's upgrade means a possible upgrade for me

Yes, I'm cheap and prefer purchasing second hand:dumbcrazy:

*hint hint:whistling:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

mechman said:


> Nothing. :sad:


Not even a lump of coal? :gulp:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing for the theater but I got myself a Garmin 5" GPS unit and of course the joy of watching my two daughters open their gifts. I guess the Blyray movie Arthur Christmas would be for the Theater. We will watch that later today.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mine actually came yesterday / Christmas Eve!!

A huge thanks for Dave @ Stargate Cinemas for all his efforts for getting these to us before Xmas even though the shipper messed up the BIL for shipment and caused a huge delay. At the end, Xmas was fun enjoying them and watching The Avengers with the whole family!!











All setup and huge help from my son to get these up the stairs!!



***Oh also the family got me MIB III on bluray


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

hjones4841 said:


> Not even a lump of coal? :gulp:


Nope. Nothing for the theater at all. :huh: And I wouldn't need the coal there as the fireplace is gas. :bigsmile:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

mechman said:


> Nope. Nothing for the theater at all. :huh: And I wouldn't need the coal there as the fireplace is gas. :bigsmile:


Well at least you have a fireplace


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry but no HT goodies. I did get a Hakko FX-888 soldering station to replace my trusty Hakko 936.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

wife gave me reciept she ordered me 3 tc sounds 12" lms r's


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wardsweb said:


> Sorry but no HT goodies. I did get a Hakko FX-888 soldering station to replace my trusty Hakko 936.


Time for DIY projects?


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Seasons 1 & 2 of Boardwalk Empire on Bluray...yippee!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Bourne legacy BD. And the older Les Mis on BD. Should make for some good family time. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

kadijk said:


> Bourne legacy BD. And the older Les Mis on BD. Should make for some good family time.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!


I bought both as well (keep forgetting how many gifts I bought myself this year). There is an awesome gunfight scene (surprise, surprise...it IS Bourne) & chase sequence that really shines on the 'ole home theater. That 1998 Les Miserables starring Liam Neeson & Jeffrey Rush is AWESOME! Rush really stole the spotlight in my opinion. 

Great picks.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a few things before Christmas for my HT :whistling: but we did get Cinderella for our daughter :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Seasons 1 & 2 of Boardwalk Empire on Bluray...yippee!


Awesome show!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Time for DIY projects?


Actually I'm listening to an Audio Research VSI60 integrated tube amp that I just repaired for a friend.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Santa brought my family to me.
Gifts related to music that I received .... My wife gave me Eagles CDs, my mother-in-law gave me Bo Bice and Lee DeWyze CDs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

chashint said:


> *Santa brought my family to me.*
> Gifts related to music that I received .... My wife gave me Eagles CDs, my mother-in-law gave me Bo Bice and Lee DeWyze CDs.


Best gift I have seen so far!


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Awesome show!


Awesomely acted & produced show. The attention to detail paid to set design & costumes are second to none. As fantastic as it was to watch on HBO I can't wait to see what it looks like in 1080p & DTS Master Audio! I never thought it was possible that the show could be any better. Can't wait!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Girlfriend got me a miniDSP UMIK-1 microphone, I bought myself a pair of Chase HT VS-18.1 subwoofers.

Both will be here in a couple of days.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Awesomely acted & produced show. The attention to detail paid to set design & costumes are second to none. As fantastic as it was to watch on HBO I can't wait to see what it looks like in 1080p & DTS Master Audio! I never thought it was possible that the show could be any better. Can't wait!


Let me know if the Blu-ray version is worth purchasing. I might just have to pick it up myself.


----------

